# Happy Birthday Darklore



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear James!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happiest of birthdays to you James - I hope it is a really great day for you!! Oh, and stop being so busy in real life - I miss seeing your illustrations in threads!  

Do lots of crazy things today, and if anyone calls you on it, just look them in the eye and say "but I'm the BIRTHDAY BOY!!!"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday! We should have scheduled a Make and Take / Drink and Think this weekend in honor of your B-Day.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DL!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Darklore!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday James


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, DL!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday - hope it's a great one!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks so much y'all. Seeing birthday posts from my haunt friends is one of my favorites! Love the pics.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday wishes, DL! Better a day late than never! Keep up the techno-wizardry.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Darklore!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Darklore!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Darklore!!*


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------

